# kicked out :(



## hollye

i just told my parents about my pregnancy.

they both just sat there in shock then asked how far gone i am.

when i told them 22 weeks they literally both started swearing at me and screaming random things.

i went upstairs hoping they'd calm down. instead they came up to my room and told me to pack my things and that i have to be gone by Friday.

ive got nowhere to go......:cry:


----------



## omgamandaa

I guess they are even more upset that it took this long for them to find out. :/ Im so sorry you dont have supportive parents. I bet they will come around though in a few days. Do you have a friend you can stay with for a bit? Even just getting out of the house away from them will help them cool off. The sooner the better, tbh. I really do think theyll come around.


----------



## lilym

Aww, I can't believe this. Why are they so set on kicking you out? Does it have to do with how far along you are? Do they think you kept it from them this long? 
I'm so sorry. Maybe they'll come around over the next few days. Do you have any friends or relatives you could stay with temporarily? I can't believe any parent would kick their pregnant daughter out of the house with no place to go.


----------



## Sushai

My mother went through this when she was pregnant with me. She was 19 at the time and she was 6months gone. She got kicked out but luckily was taken in by her eldest sister who had just been married at the time.

Her parents did come around eventually. They didn't take her back in til I was born. But during those last 3 months they started talking and what not. 

It'll take time for them to come around. But they will, they love you no matter what.

My mother went nuts when I told her and I'm 23 married and about to finish my diploma. I think they just see us as little kids and don't want to believe that we grow up eventually.

For now focus on the wellbeing of your unborn baby. Like the other girls have said maybe just get out for a few days,allow them time to think about it and to cool off.

Wishing you all the best & congratulations (children are a blessing).


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Omg hun.... I'm so sorry.... I hope they stop and realize why they're doing.. Dd you tell then you didn't know??


----------



## taylorxx

If you live in the United States and under 18 (in most states, Alabama is 19) your parents cannot legally kick you out. They have to let you live there, especially if you don't have anywhere else to go.


I'm so sorry they are doing this. Hopefully they will come around. You have to understand how much shock they are in. Especially since you're already halfway done. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

taylorxx said:


> I'm so sorry they are doing this. Hopefully they will come around. You have to understand how much shock they are in. Especially since you're already halfway done. Good luck! :hugs:

No she lives in the UK babe and we don't have laws against that. Well, if social services find out they will try to convince your parents to get you stay with them and if they refuse they will find you a foster home.. It happened a girl I know. Its dreadful xx


----------



## kittycat18

I honestly can not believe your parents reacted like that. Did you tell them that you only found out yourself???? Do you have a relative or friend to stay with for the time being? xx


----------



## Bexxx

If it's anything, my parents reacted the exact same way but eventually calmed down.
I hope you don't get kicked out :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: Can you not go and stay at a relatives or a friends? Even hop around friends for a couple of days? Hopefully you're parents will come around. It's a massive shock for them to find out they're 'little girl' is pregnant, and to find you're already past 50% of the way can't make things easier. I hope they'll come around by friday, but just in case they don't, ask relatives or friends to put you up 

x


----------



## YoungMummi17

Awh im so sorry babe, hope u find somewhere u can stay.. Goodluck x


----------



## hollye

thanks for your messages everyone.
they are mostly angry that i actually had sex, not that im pregnant -.- 
the fact that im over half way gone is what really got them annoyed tho. i explained that i had no idea and im really sorry. 
Im going to stay with my brother for a while, out of my own choice, i think they need a bit of space. hopefully they can have some time to think. 
my dad just came up to me and gave me a huge hug...then turned around and walked off saying "how could this happen"
i think it is the shock thats making them want me out of their sight :(


----------



## girlygirl:)

I agree with what the other girls have said, hopefully things will work out for you, keep us updated, xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

o hun im so sorry! i hope they realize that ur going to need them and maybe they will eventually get over the shock, i really hope u the best of luck! if you ever need to talk u can pm me! xx


----------



## Sushai

Giving them some time to think will be good for all of you. 
They will come around, after all you're their little girl no matter what.

Let the shock ease off, it seems like they will get over it especially how you said your dad came and hugged you.

:hugs:


----------



## hollye

yeah..my dad is saying he wants me to stay now. but he is really angry at Liam (FOB) & has been talkin of going to his house to confront him soon :S 
my mum is sat crying with shock. i left the ultrasound pic downstairs and i noticed her looking at it. i think they will come round eventually. ive packed a small bag of clothes just in case they want me out now.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: It sounds like they reacted out of shock and are now regretting telling you to get out. I mean it's bound to be a shock. And since you told them you didn't find out till late is probably helping them see you haven't been keeping it for a long time. Hmm, maybe you should warn FOB. I expect your dad will just want to talk to him about how he's going to support you etc and look after you and baby. The whole 'talk' about not having sex, is a little late now! 

Hope things sort out for you hun. Might be good to get a few days away and let the dust settle and everyone get their heads around it. After all, they've got to get used to the idea that they're going to be grandparents too!

x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Aw hunny.. Well atleast they're seeming to get over the enitial shock. Maybe once they realize what's done is done they'll be a little more easy on you. You weren't asking for this


----------



## hillarynicole

im sorry hun. i went through the same thing but it was before i was pregnant and over a cell phone. Thankfully i got taken in by a pastor and his family...they dont know im pregnant yet but atleast i know the wont ditch me like my mother did


----------



## HarlaHorse

hollye said:


> i just told my parents about my pregnancy.
> 
> they both just sat there in shock then asked how far gone i am.
> 
> when i told them 22 weeks they literally both started swearing at me and screaming random things.
> 
> i went upstairs hoping they'd calm down. instead they came up to my room and told me to pack my things and that i have to be gone by Friday.
> 
> ive got nowhere to go......:cry:

Oh no! :nope:

I hope it all works out for you, update us on everything.


----------



## lesleyann

hopefully they will come round but remember hun if you atlest 16, you can go down to your local council housing office and they will find you somewhere to live and help sort out money ect.

:hugs: p.s congrats


----------



## x__amour

So sorry to hear about that. Hope they come around. :sad1: 
:hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

That's awful. I'm sorry that they weren't very supportive. Hopefully they will come around. 
Do you have any friends/family you can lean on that my let you stay with them for a bit? 
Hope everything works out, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry ur parents didn't take it well :(, my parents reacted the same when my sister got pregnant. Said shes not staying at the house and to find somewhere to live etc...she still lived their when her son was 7 months tho! My mum cried when they found their own place lol! 

I'm pretty sure they will come round, maybe like u say, go stay at ur brothers house for a while, give them some space and time to get over the shock! 

Pm me if u wanna chat :) 

X


----------



## hollye

Hi everyone, ive been at my brothers all last night and i think im staying here til Friday!
my parents arent talking to me but they are speaking to my brother and hes filling me in.
turns out my dad wants me to move back and is ready to support me but my mum isnt so sure. shes hurt that i had sex and that i was "stupid enough" to fall pregnant. (in her words) 
Im going to go back on friday and sit down and discuss things properly when shes calmed down.
Thanks for all the support :)


----------



## kittycat18

hollye said:


> yeah..my dad is saying he wants me to stay now. but he is really angry at Liam (FOB) & has been talkin of going to his house to confront him soon :S
> my mum is sat crying with shock. i left the ultrasound pic downstairs and i noticed her looking at it. i think they will come round eventually. ive packed a small bag of clothes just in case they want me out now.

Your dad sounds like he is coming round a little bit. It really does sound like they are just in shock with you this whole situation Hollye. I don't any parent wants to think of their little girl having sex and having their own little baby :hugs: Do you know what I mean? I agree with you staying with your brother for a little while until your parents have some time to get their heads around it. Maybe it would be best for all of you at the moment.

I also think your dad is right thinking of confronting Liam! Just not in an aggressive way of course :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

hollye said:


> Hi everyone, ive been at my brothers all last night and i think im staying here til Friday!
> my parents arent talking to me but they are speaking to my brother and hes filling me in.
> turns out my dad wants me to move back and is ready to support me but my mum isnt so sure. shes hurt that i had sex and that i was "stupid enough" to fall pregnant. (in her words)
> Im going to go back on friday and sit down and discuss things properly when shes calmed down.
> Thanks for all the support :)

That is good that your Dad is ready to be supportive! Hopefully things go well on Friday!


----------



## MommyMika

Hope everything works out for you hun :hugs:


----------



## laura1991

Once theyve calmed down im sure they will be ready to support you and eventually be excited! 
Congratualations anyway!! You have the most amazing gift on the way so treasure it!


----------



## LeahLou

I'm really glad they're coming around for you.
I haven't told my parents yet and I know I need to. But, I'm afraid of the same reaction. I was raised in a Christian home and they are devout followers. I still believe in the faith, but I'm human. I make mistakes. My mom is just so dramatic sometimes and she doesn't think she is. 
Hopefully, I'll have a different reaction.


----------



## im_mi

from what i read on your blog, it sounds like Liam deserves a little confrontation!!

Glad your dad is coming round, i hope he can talk your mum round too. hugs for you sweetheart, this must be so stressful.


----------

